# "open directly" does not load raw files in DXO 6.5.5



## Yannick (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello,

I have tried the "open directly" plugin to load raw files from LR 3.3 to DXO 6.5.6 but it fails ?
Does anyone has the same problem ?

Best regards


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't use DXO, but I did write OpenDirectly and it simply sends a command line to the other app. I cannot guarantee that whatever app the user chooses will respond to that command line by opening the pictures. Have you correctly pointed it to the DXO executable?

John


----------

